# Dad = Beyonce stan, Uncle = Kim Kardashian stan



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

I don't get it. 

My father is 57 (he will be 58 and my uncle is 60). They are both married. They are just too old for this. 

I can't say anything negative about Beyonce to my dad. He defends Beyonce and Jay-Z to no end. :um My father has even got offended because I said Jay-Z was ugly. He stated, "Well...he got Beyonce." He defends any rich Black person (my father is very pro-Black) yet he can't defend his own family when people criticize us. I love my dad but he has become a person that I would not like very much if he weren't my dad. 

I can't say anything negative about Kim Kardashian to my uncle. His daughters and his wife can't stand her but he defends her and says, "Don't say that...she's nice.":um My uncle also love Rihanna. 

I hate the day Beyonce, Kim K and Rihanna all became famous. 

But what I don't understand is why in the hell are they defending these overhyped women and THEY ARE TOO DAMN OLD to be stanning?


I just can't....for the life of me...

Sometimes I feel like Lisa Simpson in my family--if you get my drift.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

guess i picked the wrong day to tell you that i love katy perry


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

monotonous said:


> guess i picked the wrong day to tell you that i love katy perry


I can't stand Katy Perry but you are 28. They are pass freakin' middle age; they need to grow up! :mum

My father has downed me for criticizing Beyonce. How can you f**king down your own f**king daughter???? Why? because I'm not rich? Sometimes he acts like he is not proud of me! I have a degree, I'm pursuing a TEFL career, I have no children or baby daddies, I have taught overseas but yet I still am not as great as Beyonce is his eyes. My father needs f**king therapy. I get most of mental crap from him!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

rilakkuma said:


> I can't stand Katy Perry but you are 28. They are pass freakin' middle age; they need to grow up! :mum
> 
> My father has downed me for criticizing Beyonce. How can you f**king down your own f**king daughter???? Why? because I'm not rich? Sometimes he acts like he is not proud of me! I have a degree, I'm pursuing a TEFL career, I have no children or baby daddies, I have taught overseas but yet I still am not as great as Beyonce is his eyes. My father needs f**king therapy. I get most of mental crap from him!


i'm proud of you


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

rilakkuma said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> My father is 57 (he will be 58 and my uncle is 60). They are both married. They are just too old for this.
> 
> ...


Amazing 

You should get them some kind of Beyonce themed teen based calendar (or whatever contraptoids the youth use to mark the rotations of the earth nowadays) as a present.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Amazing
> 
> You should get them some kind of Beyonce themed teen based calendar (or whatever contraptoids the youth use to mark the rotations of the earth nowadays) as a present.


:lol

But my dad took it to far. You don't compare your children to pop stars; let alone anyone else.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

serious question how does your dad feel about people like herman cain, michael steele, alan keyes, clarence thomas, and allen west (black conservatives) if hes all pro black?

also its really sad that your dad wants you to be like beyonce instead of marie maynard daly


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> Amazing
> 
> You should get them some kind of Beyonce themed teen based calendar (or whatever contraptoids the youth use to mark the rotations of the earth nowadays) as a present.


:haha



rilakkuma said:


> I can't stand Katy Perry but you are 28. They are pass freakin' middle age; they need to grow up! :mum
> 
> My father has downed me for criticizing Beyonce. How can you f**king down your own f**king daughter???? Why? because I'm not rich? *Sometimes he acts like he is not proud of me!* I have a degree, I'm pursuing a TEFL career, I have no children or baby daddies, I have taught overseas but yet *I still am not as great as Beyonce is his eyes.* My father needs f**king therapy. I get most of mental crap from him!


Ahh the reigning queens of won't go away Beyonce and Kim Kardashian. lol

Again some people's irrational love for Beyonce is quite unbelievable. Maybe you could talk to your dad and tell him how comparing you to Beyonce made you feel. Because that is no bueno and also irrational too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm not sure what age has to do with being a fan of someone? Do we just stop appreciating various celebrities when we pass a certain age?


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

seeking777 said:


> Ahh the reigning queens of won't go away Beyonce and Kim Kardashian. lol
> 
> I don't know you and please forgive me if I'm wrong but those two comments makes it seem that this is about more than your annoyance with your father's predilection for Beyonce. Are you mad that your father is a staunch fan of Beyonce or because you feel like he's not proud of your accomplishments?
> 
> Because if it's the latter than this might be an entirely different issue altogether. But if it's the former than my apologies. Again some people's irrational love for Beyonce is quite unbelievable.


My dad comes from a family where his parents have belittled one children to praise another. My dad was placed on a pedestal by his parents and his other brothers were belittled because they were not as smart or moral like my dad, according to his parents. This caused a wedge between my dad and his brothers. They don't have a good relationship. All of his brothers (he had 5) are either dead, alcoholics or recovering alcoholics.

My dad is proud of me but he thinks belittling me and putting me down in comparison to others will make me do better. It's unhealthy. When I was 17, I did not have my driver's license. He went on about how my best friend has her and why I don't have mine. It made me angry and hurt my feelings.

He always compared me and my brother to each other or to other's peoples' kids who he felt were doing better.

My dad, and not to sound stereotypical, acts like those Asian/African parents that verbally attack their kids and compare them to the "better child" because they feel that will make them better.

Truth is, my dad is going through some self-esteem issues. He is just not happy with where he is in his life and he think picking on our faults will mae things better.

My dad just live vicariously through rich Black celebs, period. I don't like Beyonce for my own reasons but not because my father placed her above me. It's just that it was uncalled for him to call me and my cousins "haters" all because he expressed we did not like her.

And it's not just Beyonce. He tells me to stop hating is I say that I am not a fan of any rich Black celeb. He's thinks having a lot of money is it because he comes from *a family that based love on money.*

I even think he lives vicariously through the Obamas.

My dad needs psychiatric help.

BTW: I can't talk to my dad about his wrongs. He never wants to hear when he is wrong and he will talk over you and get angry when you tell him he is wrong.

My dad is 30 years past due for a visit to the shrink.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> I'm not sure what age has to do with being a fan of someone? Do we just stop appreciating various celebrities when we pass a certain age?


Don't you don't have to. There's old people that love Adele and young kids that love The Beatles.

But it's how you act as a fan that matters with age. If you are 40+ years old and calling people "haters" because they say, "Oh, I can't stand Katy Perry's music", something's seriously wrong.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

orsomething said:


> serious question how does your dad feel about people like herman cain, michael steele, alan keyes, clarence thomas, and allen west (black conservatives) if hes all pro black?
> 
> also its really sad that your dad wants you to be like beyonce instead of marie maynard daly


My dad doesn't want me to be like Beyonce. It's just that one time he got on me for expressing dislike for her and went on defending her like a dumba**. She's rich, famous, and got an ugly husband (which gives ugly guys hope) and my dad is not ugly. But he, like a lot of darker-skinned Black men, feel that having a pretty light-skinned woman is the jackpot. My dad sometimes have issues about his looks and he is attractive!

My dad feels neutral about Black conservatives. He may not agree with their views but he just like to see Black people with power and money, regardless of what they do or how they got it. My dad's very pro-Black. He used to be borderline racist until my brother went to college and started dating white girls.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

rilakkuma said:


> Don't you don't have to. There's old people that love Adele and young kids that love The Beatles.
> 
> But it's how you act as a fan that matters with age. If you are 40+ years old and calling people "haters" because they say, "Oh, I can't stand Katy Perry's music", something's seriously wrong.


Is something wrong though? I don't really view someone in their 20's and being less mature in this sense than someone in their 70's. By that age you are a full blown adult and people don't complain about people in their 20's getting defensive over their desired celebrities or whoever.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Beyonce hasn't been good since Destiny's Child. I casually listen to Beyonce's solo music, but love the group she was in (and saw them live.)

You need to introduce your dad to either Sarah McLachlan, Paula Cole, or Carly Simon. Even Lionel Richie or Aretha Franklin, or Whitney Houston. Stevie Wonder and Prince, too. 

Pop music sucks nowadays. That's why I gravitate towards the older musicians still making albums.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

rilakkuma said:


> Don't you don't have to. There's old people that love Adele and young kids that love The Beatles.
> 
> But it's how you act as a fan that matters with age. If you are 40+ years old and calling people "haters" because they say, "Oh, I can't stand Katy Perry's music", something's seriously wrong.


Yeah, I don't get this. I adore Taylor Swift and love her music, and especially her self deprecating recent stuff (making fun of the people who make fun of her), but I don't get all bent out of shape if someone says she can't sing. Maybe I would have, in my 20's, but not in my 30's.

And I was raised on Phil Collins and Genesis, and mercilessly teased for that, so I don't care what people think of the music I listen to.

I once watched a 55 year old woman go crazy at a Ringo Starr concert. "Oh Richie!" Within 2 minutes of seeing him, she went from a mature mother to one of my teenage friends, to a 13 year old crushing on one of the Beatles. It's less likely to happen with guys, but Beyonce IS very physically attractive. She's my age, and I wouldn't mind sleeping with her.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Beyonce hasn't been good since Destiny's Child. I casually listen to Beyonce's solo music, but love the group she was in (and saw them live.)
> 
> You need to introduce your dad to either Sarah McLachlan, Paula Cole, or Carly Simon. Even Lionel Richie or Aretha Franklin, or Whitney Houston. Stevie Wonder and Prince, too.
> 
> Pop music sucks nowadays. That's why I gravitate towards the older musicians still making albums.


My dad DOES listen to all of those artists. In fact, he doesn't even buy Beyonce's music. He has a couple of Jay-Z, Snoop Dogg and Dr. Dre CDs, though. Too make it even more hilarious, he buys the clean versions of the rap CDs because he doesn't like cursing. :lol:

I actually love my dad's taste in music but he loves a lot of artists that I do not like. However, it is a difference between liking someone's art and getting defensive like a butthurt schoolgirl when someone doesn't like them.

You can't say anything negative about Beyonce/Jay-Z, Oprah, Obama and some of the old school basketball players. My dad lives vicariously through them. But my father always belittles me, my brother and my mom when comparing us to rich superstars or rich people period.

I am sick of my dad's dysfunctional ways. He always measures loves based on money or material things. I guess the older I have become, the more I realize how much of an insecure a**hole my dad can be.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Yeah, I don't get this. I adore Taylor Swift and love her music, and especially her self deprecating recent stuff (making fun of the people who make fun of her), but I don't get all bent out of shape if someone says she can't sing. Maybe I would have, in my 20's, but not in my 30's.
> 
> And I was raised on Phil Collins and Genesis, and mercilessly teased for that, so I don't care what people think of the music I listen to.
> 
> I once watched a 55 year old woman go crazy at a Ringo Starr concert. "Oh Richie!" Within 2 minutes of seeing him, she went from a mature mother to one of my teenage friends, to a 13 year old crushing on one of the Beatles. It's less likely to happen with guys, but *Beyonce IS very physically attractive*. She's my age, and I wouldn't mind sleeping with her.


I dunno...this woman below is probably the most beautiful girl I have seen for a while in the music industry. Too bad she lack talent. 


















I really can't find any other girl in the music industry as beautiful as her but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I just don't crazy or gaga over celebrities, though. That's the thing. :blank

And O__o @ "I wouldn't mind sleeping with her." Why do you say it like that?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

rilakkuma said:


> My dad DOES listen to all of those artists. In fact, he doesn't even buy Beyonce's music. He has a couple of Jay-Z, Snoop Dogg and Dr. Dre CDs, though. Too make it even more hilarious, he buys the clean versions of the rap CDs because he doesn't like cursing. :lol:
> 
> I actually love my dad's taste in music but he loves a lot of artists that I do not like. However, it is a difference between liking someone's art and getting defensive like a butthurt schoolgirl when someone doesn't like them.
> 
> ...


Oh, so he likes Beyonce as a person, but not as a musician?

Yeah, he's acting like a 20 year old. I've met my share of ******* celebrities. I love Christina Aguilera's music, but she is an incredibly unpleasant person, from what I understand. Same with Madonna.

You can't change your dad, though. He's going to put Beyonce up on a pedestal, because she looks good. She can't possibly have a bad hair day, or have a bad day and go off on someone, or...whatever. I do think she is a nicer celebrity than 90% of the celebrities out there, but nobody is perfect, except for God/Jesus/whatever deity you choose.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

God, Stevie Wonder could do circles around Beyonce musically. And he's pushing 70, I think that's how old he is.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Oh, so he likes Beyonce as a person, but not as a musician?
> 
> Yeah, he's acting like a 20 year old. I've met my share of ******* celebrities. I love Christina Aguilera's music, but she is an incredibly unpleasant person, from what I understand. Same with Madonna.
> 
> You can't change your dad, though. He's going to put Beyonce up on a pedestal, because she looks good. She can't possibly have a bad hair day, or have a bad day and go off on someone, or...whatever. I do think she is a nicer celebrity than 90% of the celebrities out there, but nobody is perfect, except for God/Jesus/whatever deity you choose.


Medication and therapy can help change my nutcase dad. :blank


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> God, Stevie Wonder could do circles around Beyonce musically. And he's pushing 70, I think that's how old he is.


Don't even boggle your mind trying to figure out why my dad is thinking that.

My dad didn't even get my mom a birthday present this year she gave him a big surprise birthday party last year.

My dad is turning into a miserly, irrational, cheap, penny-pinching Ebenezer Scrooge. He likes to see rich Black people because he wishes he was a rich Black person and is probably pissed that I am not rich or my brother is not rich enough to give him some f**king money.

People I am sorry for my anger and ranting but I think all of this is just stemming from how much of an a-hole he has been all year.

My mom was sad today because rather sending my mom a card, he sends her her INSURANCE MAIL!:blank

This is why I stopped staying with my dad. Living with him was unbearable.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

rilakkuma said:


> Don't even boggle your mind trying to figure out why my dad is thinking that.
> 
> My dad didn't even get my mom a birthday present this year she gave him a big surprise birthday party last year.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry your dad is like that. I'm white, so I don't know entirely what your dad is going through, but it does sound like he needs therapy. And I'm a poor white person, so I can relate on that level at least.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I'm sorry your dad is like that. I'm white, so I don't know entirely what your dad is going through, but it does sound like he needs therapy. And I'm a poor white person, so I can relate on that level at least.


It doesn't matter what race you are; take race out of the equation and what you have is just people who do not know how to express love unconditionally. There is always an ulterior motive. My dad, rich or poor, still have issues with loving unconditionally. He loves my mom and me and my brother but he is so narcissistic and insecure now. :no

My dad's parents (rest their souls) bribed the kids with money. Therefore, he is an adult thinking that way. When he gives money to nieces and nephews or my brother, he takes pictures of them holding it. He always has to prove to everyone that he did something or that he has something. The dysfunction that he grew up in is becoming worse in his older age. Frankly, I think that happens with many people reaching middle-age or older.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

That sounds terrible. I can understand being into celebrities but not putting them before your own family members.

You could try writing a letter or something explaining the differences in your values and that you'd appreciate if he tried to treat you in a way that you consider helpful, rather than how he thinks it's best to treat you. Like he might reject it if you say it's wrong to treat me this way, but he could be more likely to listen if you explain that you find it more encouraging when someone is kind and gentle with their criticism than when they compare you to other people. If it's in a letter then he can't interrupt and you're able to say it in a thoughtful, constructive way.

Otherwise you could try talking to the other people in your family who agree with you and asking what they think of it and seeing if you could all talk to him together about it and make it clear that it's hurtful. That's all I can think of. If that wouldn't work then I would just voice my opinion once to get it out and be clear and from then on I would avoid talking about any sensitive topics or think about avoiding him altogether. Some people just won't change and you have to change your own feelings about them or try to be around them less.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Dude .. they're so lame and uncreative .. I don't even bother wasting my energy hating them .

Hate is a sign of success . Hate is free marketing .


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

Beyonce is high maintenence I be.t People can stop acting like she's the female jesus now.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

NoHobbies said:


> Beyonce is high maintenence I be.t People can stop acting like she's the female jesus now.


So is Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera, Madonna, every other female pop star that uses her sexuality to sell albums.

And the thing is, there are tons of lesser known artists that are even better. Ever heard of Lights Poxleitner? Google her. She's who should be famous instead of Beyonce...and she's actually a really nice person (I met her.)


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

twisty said:


> This is just so bizarre. I am speechless. :um


THAT'S BECAUSE MY DAD'S BIZARRE! :afr


----------

